# register_long_arrays auf off , nur wie ?



## Blobb (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

Wie genau stellt man register_long_arrays auf OFF ?

Apache/PHP5 (CGI)

Per htaccess oder über ini_set() oder garnix von beiden?

Habe es in der htaccess versucht:
php_flag register_long_arrays off

und per php
ini_set('register_long_arrays', '0');

irgendwie funktioniert beides nicht.
was mach ich falsch ?

achso, noch was. habe keinen zugang zur php.ini


----------



## j cop (4. April 2006)

Meistens lassen die Hoster kein ini_set oder das in der htaccess zu, weil man ja sonst alles machen könnte. Zur Not mal beim Hoster fragen.


----------



## Blobb (4. April 2006)

Danke, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage 

Mir gehts nur darum ob die Angaben stimmen oder ob sie falsch sind!?
Ob der Hoster es erlaubt oder nicht werde ich ja nur dann merken wenn die Zeilen auch richtig sind die ich versuche vom Server ausführen zu lassen.

Alles andere ist nur Spekulation und bringt mich nicht weiter, sorry 

Zumal ich auch gelesen habe das wenn PHP als CGI läuft kein htaccess Befehl in dieser Art möglich ist. Woran erkenn ich ob PHP als Modul oder als CGI läuft? Steht das auch in der phpinfo? Unter was muss ich da schauen?


----------



## fanste (4. April 2006)

Wenn PHP als CGI Modul läuft, muss man glaube ich den Pfad zum Interpreter angeben. Das scheint bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein. 

Ob der Befehl so richtig ist, kannst du wunderbar über Google finden.
Dein htaccess Code stimmt laut Google.


----------



## Blobb (4. April 2006)

Ok , wenn das stimmt mit dem CGI und Pfad angeben .. wäre diese Frage schon mal geklärt.

Zum Thema Google, bevor ich sinnlos in Foren poste weil ich nicht weiter weiß benutze ich immer Onkel Google 
Nur was nutzt mir Google, wenn jede Seite die meint über PHP was berichten zu können nur das widerspiegeln was auf php.net steht?
Nicht viel, denn in der php.net docu wird zwar darauf hingewiesen das ab Version 5 diese Funktion off ist aber laut meiner phpinfo es weiterhin on ist.
Wie man dieses aber auf off setzt steht nicht da, nur das man es kann.

..und wie kann man es? 
Das wollte ich eigentlich wissen.
Da der Name hier ja Tutorials.de ist und nicht NutzeGoogle.de, dachte ich, jemand weiß hier mehr als Google 

Im Grunde isses ja egal, aber wieso sollten die long_arrays geladen werden wenn ich sie doch im gesamten script nicht anspreche?
Die paar resourcen kann ich mir dann auch sparen.


----------



## fanste (4. April 2006)

Wenn du dir diese Seiten durchgelesen hättest, oder zumindest das auf php.net, wärst du darauf gestoßen



			
				http://de.php.net/manual/de/ini.sect.data-handling.php hat gesagt.:
			
		

> register_globals boolean
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass register_globals nicht während der Laufzeit Ihrer Skripte gesetzt werden kann (ini_set()). Wenn Ihr Server es erlaubt, können Sie aber .htaccess wie oben beschrieben verwenden. Beispiel für einen .htaccess Eintrag: php_flag register_globals on.



Da steht eigentlich alles . Man muss es nur auf deinen Fall beziehen.


----------



## Blobb (4. April 2006)

Hättest du meinen Beitrag durchgelesen dann wüßtest du das es nicht um register_globals geht sondern um register_long_arrays.

Desweiteren läuft PHP5 auf CGI, also enfällt der Hinweis mit der htaccess php_flag.

Wie man nun register_long_arrays richtig setzt davon steht da aber nix 
Nur das man es kann ab PHPV5

Desweiteren, wenn du doch weißt wie man es richtig setzt wieso sagt du es einfach nicht statt immer nur doof auf andere Seiten zu verweisen ?
Irgendwie glaube ich hat sich dieser Stumpfsinn von "Benutze die Suche", "Schau auf Google", "Nerv, schon wieder so ne Frage" auf Tutorials festgesetzt das hier keiner mehr richtig antwortet. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## fanste (4. April 2006)

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass man es auf deinen Fall beziehen muss. Wenn es so nicht geht, wüsste ich nicht wie.
Zudem, woher sollte ich wissen, dass bei dir PHP als CGI läuft? Hattest du nicht geschrieben, nur gefragt .

Zu dem mit der Such:
Es wird halt oft auf die Suche verwießen, weil einfach schon viele Dinge einmal beantwortet wurden, oder man sie gut über Google finden kann. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass keiner richtig antwortet.


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2006)

Ein Blick ins PHP-Handbuch verräts: die register_long_arrays-Konfigurationsoption lässt sich nur auf Systemebene oder der so genannten „per directive“-Ebene ändern.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Blobb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran erkenn ich ob PHP als Modul oder als CGI läuft?


Die Frage hast Du Dir doch schon selbst beantwortet. 


			
				Blobb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Apache/PHP5 (CGI)


Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Blick ins PHP-Handbuch verräts: die register_long_arrays-Konfigurationsoption lässt sich nur auf Systemebene oder der so genannten „per directive“-Ebene ändern.


Was ja auch vollkommen logisch ist. Sobald man im Script ist wo man also den Befehl ausfuehren koennte existieren die Arrays bereits, somit kann man sie auch nicht mehr deaktivieren.


----------

